# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Kaspersky log

## buob

This is my log.
thanks.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

No malware found in your log

*Execute script in AVPTool:*


```
begin
 ExecuteWizard('TSW', 2, 2, true);
end.
```

Reboot your PC

----------


## buob

This is my log.
Thank.

----------


## Aleksandra

I can see nothing harmful in your logs. Your system seems to be clean.

Execute this script in AVPTool:



```
begin
ExecuteRepair(13);
end.
```

----------


## buob

Thank, but the system start is slow

----------


## Aleksandra

Uninstall Lavasoft Ad-Aware.

----------


## buob

Thank

----------

